# Europe Reviews, April 2008



## Keitht (Apr 8, 2008)

Sahara Sunset Club, Spain

Review by Pat & Ralph Lindsey


----------



## Keitht (Apr 27, 2008)

I Gioielli del Doge, Italy

Review by Arnold New


----------



## Keitht (Apr 27, 2008)

Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France, France

Review by Edward Hopkinson


----------



## Keitht (Apr 27, 2008)

Erlenbruck, Germany

Petnehazy Club Hotel, Hungary

Reviews by Barbara & Roman Melnyk


----------



## Keitht (Apr 28, 2008)

Bluebay Beach Club (aka Airtours Beach Club ), Gran Canaria, Spain

Review by Yvonne Mcmullen


----------



## Keitht (Apr 30, 2008)

Schloss Grubhof, Austria

Review by Sandra Schmidt


----------

